# -Dinner Time-



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 21, 2009)

ENJOY!  :}


----------



## Everyexcuse4me (Jun 21, 2009)

This is disgusting. Honestly. Not the pictures, but you.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 21, 2009)

First of all - you are sick, and need counselling.

Second - you are going to kill your centipedes if you feed them such high-protein mammalian meat as a staple.


----------



## SAn (Jun 21, 2009)

You and your pictures are just grose.  It is clear you own centipedes as a show to your ill intents. At some point though this has to stop.
I hate ppl who use animals to satisfy their hunger for blood and mayhem .


----------



## Everyexcuse4me (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you not feel any guilt? Plus you POST this on the forum, the eaten up, defenseless mouse. I would be ashamed if i were you. Inhumane. I'm lost for words.


----------



## What (Jun 21, 2009)

Why exactly is this soo bad? I mean... ffs, it is common practice in the herp hobby to cut their heads off for feeding to small snakes...

/me goes off to dig up the photo of a pinky head on a toothpick for feeding.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 21, 2009)

What said:


> Why exactly is this soo bad? I mean... ffs, it is common practice in the herp hobby to cut their heads off for feeding to small snakes...
> 
> /me goes off to dig up the photo of a pinky head on a toothpick for feeding.


The guy will not get your sarcasm, and will think you are encouraging his sadistic behavior.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 21, 2009)

*Hmmm????*

Kinda Strange how Imperator, Draiman, and SAn all became members on the same month and year?

Any way, to the OP...  Nice pics, but I wouldn't do it too often.  I do recall seeing a National Geographic film of S. American Pedes hanging from the roof of caves and catching flying bats, so it probably isn't that bad.  LOL, but you will get flamed by all the fuzzy lovers on here.

Regards,


----------



## What (Jun 21, 2009)

Draiman said:


> The guy will not get your sarcasm, and will think you are encouraging his sadistic behavior.


Im not being sarcastic, and I actually do have a photo of a pinky's head on a toothpick captioned "O RLY?" It was being used to feed small vipers he had just hatched out. Not a big deal.


----------



## Everyexcuse4me (Jun 21, 2009)

Travis K said:


> *Kinda Strange how Imperator, Draiman, and SAn all became members on the same month and year?*


Here we go again. :clap:


----------



## Travis K (Jun 21, 2009)

Draiman said:


> The guy will not get your sarcasm, and will think you are encouraging his sadistic behavior.


Umm, get a clue.  Kevin was not being "sarcastic".


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Travis K said:


> Any way, to the OP...  Nice pics, but I wouldn't do it too often.  I do recall seeing a National Geographic film of S. American Pedes hanging from the roof of caves and catching flying bats, so it probably isn't that bad.  LOL, but you will get flamed by all the fuzzy lovers on here.


Travis pretty much summed it up kiddo. People will always be outragged at a "cute little fuzzy mouse" but think nothing of a cricket or roach. Basiclly instead of ignoreing something they don't like they see fit to flame it. Its food its natural just watch how often ya post stuff like that so ya don't have to hear it. I've got plenty of feeding pics just don't post cause I don't wanna hear how crule I am for feeding a snake a mouse cause it's cute. Yet they can eat a hamburger and not think of how betsy felt being processed for meat. All well have fun with your peds. Some nice shots ya got there. Wish I could get them that clear with my hunk of junk camera. lol. To both OP and outraged poster. Lots of times if you ignore them they will go away.

Also notice they are new to AB. Prob need to teach our pets to eat tofu seems petta is at it again.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 21, 2009)

whitewolf said:


> Travis pretty much summed it up kiddo. People will always be outragged at a "cute little fuzzy mouse" but think nothing of a cricket or roach. Basiclly instead of ignoreing something they don't like they see fit to flame it. Its food its natural just watch how often ya post stuff like that so ya don't have to hear it. I've got plenty of feeding pics just don't post cause I don't wanna hear how crule I am for feeding a snake a mouse cause it's cute. Yet they can eat a hamburger and not think of how betsy felt being processed for meat. All well have fun with your peds. Some nice shots ya got there. Wish I could get them that clear with my hunk of junk camera. lol. To both OP and outraged poster. Lots of times if you ignore them they will go away.
> 
> Also notice they are new to AB. Prob need to teach our pets to eat tofu seems petta is at it again.


Yeah, yeah, centipedes in the wild have an exclusive diet of rodents. :wall: 

For the record - I was more angry at the fact he deigned to take, and publicly post, a close-up photo of the mutilated carcass of the mouse.


----------



## Everyexcuse4me (Jun 21, 2009)

whitewolf said:


> Travis pretty much summed it up kiddo. People will always be outragged at a "cute little fuzzy mouse" but think nothing of a cricket or roach. Basiclly instead of ignoreing something they don't like they see fit to flame it. Its food its natural just watch how often ya post stuff like that so ya don't have to hear it. I've got plenty of feeding pics just don't post cause I don't wanna hear how crule I am for feeding a snake a mouse cause it's cute. Yet they can eat a hamburger and not think of how betsy felt being processed for meat. All well have fun with your peds. Some nice shots ya got there. Wish I could get them that clear with my hunk of junk camera. lol. To both OP and outraged poster. Lots of times if you ignore them they will go away.
> 
> Also notice they are new to AB. Prob need to teach our pets to eat tofu seems petta is at it again.



Uh snake eating a mouse is natural. It's just the natural perception that it's not wrong for a snake to eat a mouse vs a centipede, plus pedes usually feed on inverts in the wild more often than mice or frogs.

And crickets or roaches don't have feelings, don't truly express pain or emotions. Mice are mammals and there's also a close human connection to them than to something that hardly resembles or relates to us.


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Did I mention active in simular topics as well.:? And only two years apart.

Anyways in the wild in the wild. Mice having feelings. Hope ya dont eat meat Betsy had them too. And yes I love a good stake and have seen animals slaughtered. Iraised cows for market beef. So them eating bats never happened. Guess not. Anyways. No the last photo was not "nessary" but he's 16 and all well It's there. No need to flame almost everyone on AB cause they don't have the same view as you.


----------



## SAn (Jun 21, 2009)

My opposition aint because mice die. In fact i dont give a damn about mice as i own a snake too. 
Feeding mice is fine though personally i prefer prekilled mice.


I dont like people who buy animals so they watch them kill other animals and then go posting feeling great about how they did it. 
And that practice is obvious in this post. 

As for Travis comment, its strange how you are from Usa and joined at the same month and year as 500 other members. Maybe you are Mr. Smith and came out from the Matrix just to post.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 21, 2009)

What kind of pede is this...?? :?


----------



## BishopiMaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Why is it any different from a cricket or roach, they're animals, a lot of people step on ants all the time but when they see a butterfly it is there to stay. we feed baby crickets to baby invertebrates and it means nothing, yet when a mouse is fed the whole situation changes, while yes he may have done it for "sadistic" pleasure


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 21, 2009)

wow, you guys should go easy on Jonathan.Hui, he is still young and still have a lot of learn. 

I remember when i was younger, i used to burn ants with a magnifying glass for fun.  

anyway, here is a movie that i think you should take the time to watch, it's call Earthlings: 

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=6361872964130308142&hl=eng&fs=true&autoplay=true


----------



## Harlock (Jun 21, 2009)

For the most part, I'm ok with the pictures, I mean he bought feeder mice to feed to his pets.   There is one thing though, why put the dead carcass back with the others?  That just seems like being unnecessarily mean to the other ones.  I imagine that put a fair bit of stress on them, while when they are getting killed it would have (preferably) been quick.

Also, a tag in the title might have been nice, but it was pretty obvious what was going to happen after the first few pictures.

And can you keep centipedes communally like that?  (I only have tarantulas and scorpions, and I thought you couldn't.)


----------



## alexi (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a hard time sympathizing with people who say this is flat out wrong.  I'm not saying it's that good, but humans do terrible things to animals all the time, and animals do equally terrible things to each other all the time.  Considering how much of it the centipede ate, its hard to make a case that its not on the thing's normal menu (even if it is a rarer item).  Feeding a centipede a mouse is not too bad at all compared with "real" animal cruelty...  You want cruelty visit a chicken or veal farm...


----------



## codykrr (Jun 21, 2009)

im not taking any sides in this battle. but i will say a fact..

there are proven rodent eaters in the centipede world...and they live on only that....rodents. fact.

other than that...im out. but i do like that communal man!


----------



## kupo969 (Jun 21, 2009)

Exactly what is said above. Just because it's cute it's wrong? WTF? NO. A life is a life, whether it be a cricket or a mealworm. They were probly bred to be feeders anyway. He is just showing what a 'pede can do to a mouse.

The only reason I am against this is because they aren't part of their diet in the wild.


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 21, 2009)

Harlock said:


> And can you keep centipedes communally like that?  (I only have tarantulas and scorpions, and I thought you couldn't.)


there are a few species that you can keep communally like that.  the ones in the picture are S. mutilans.


----------



## ranchulas (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't have a problem with the pictures. I feed some of my larger pedes frozen pinkies occasionally as a change of pace.


----------



## ranchulas (Jun 21, 2009)

Jonathan.Hui said:


> What kind of pede is this...?? :?


Looks similar to a young S. sub "de haani" Chinese giant orange pede???? Where did you get it?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 21, 2009)

I cant figure out why so many people are giving this guy so much trash.He's 
from Hong Kong.It a different culture.Thay have different ways than us and have 
different ways of doing things.Thay eat live insects,fish and other small 
animals.Thay eat,drink and do things we would never dream of.It's part of 
there culture and considered normal.Just because we don't agree with it 
doen't make it wrong.I feed my T's and pedes pinkies and hopper at least 
once a month.Sometimes there frozen and sometimes there live.I wouldn't 
show pictures of it.But that don't make it wrong.He called His thread Dinner 
Time.What did you think was going to happen.I new what was going to 
happen before I looked at the thread and so did everyone else.Thats what 
the mice were breed for.If you don't like it.Then maybe next time use a little 
common sence and don't look.

PS:He gave everyone who looked at the thread a warning in the first 6 pictures.The first 
2 pictures were 6 mouse pups.Then the next 4 pictures were pedes.How much of a 
warning did you need.We all new what was coming next and you still choose to look.Then 
you have the balls to complain about it and trash him.I didn't like the pictures either.He 
drew us a map of what was happening and you choose to look.I guess i'll never understand some people.Plus the more you vary T or apedes diet.The healthier 
thay will be.


----------



## hometownjoker (Jun 21, 2009)

You dont see that enough anymore, the old boys will be boys line. and not to sound <edit> up but i kinda liked that last pic. I had no idea a pede could eat so much. but not quite as informative as it could have been I.E how long the feed took. I rather see something like that, a "natural" feeding instead of some <edit> throwing the mouse on the scorp or pede trying to get it to eat.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 21, 2009)

hometownjoker said:


> You dont see that enough anymore, the old boys will be boys line. *and not to sound <edit> up but i kinda liked that last pic*.


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dillon (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm really troubled by this.

I hope the random, average joe, who looks at these pictures, doesn't generalize all centipede keepers as being so...(your word here)


----------



## Memento (Jun 22, 2009)

Dillon said:


> I hope the random, average joe, who looks at these pictures, doesn't generalize all centipede keepers as being so...(your word here)


I think the "random, average joe" already generalizes all centipede (and T, scorp and most other "creepy-crawly") keepers as... <your word here>.  It comes with the territory 

EDIT:  While I found some of the pics a little gross, I don't see anything necessarily wrong with them.  Being able to observe a carcass can be very educational and provides a window into the feeding habits of a species.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 22, 2009)

ranchulas said:


> Looks similar to a young S. sub "de haani" Chinese giant orange pede???? Where did you get it?


Just a wild caught in Hong Kong...which cost me $2.US...its around 15~18cm... btw are they expensive in other country such as US ?? :liar: and do they grow up fast ??


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 22, 2009)

they usually cost about $15-$20 US dollars

sometime $25



Jonathan.Hui said:


> Just a wild caught in Hong Kong...which cost me $2.US...its around 15~18cm... btw are they expensive in other country such as US ?? :liar: and do they grow up fast ??


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 22, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> they usually cost about $15-$20 US dollars
> 
> sometime $25



Thats cool...but are they famous ?? I mean does many people want to buy this kind of pede ?? :?


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 22, 2009)

Jonathan.Hui said:


> Thats cool...but are they famous ?? I mean does many people want to buy this kind of pede ?? :?


I used to have 2.  i guess they sell pretty fast.


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 22, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> I used to have 2.  i guess they sell pretty fast.



Thats real cool... I can make alot of profit by selling those $2.US pede...


----------



## Julia (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh my.  I totally knew what was coming.  I knew it would gross me out.  Yet I looked anyway.  (I always seem to have "car-wreck syndrome" in these kinds of situations.)  I am not upset about these photos one bit.  I mean....animals eat other animals.  Also, the pics were of great quality.

I am upset, however, that I have such a weak stomach for this type of thing!  Lunch will be out of the question for me today.  :8o


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 22, 2009)

What are you going to do with the leftovers?  Can I have them?  

Seems like a good opportunity to start a dermestid beetle colony.  

Grammar/spelling police: PETA is the organization that everyone loves to hate, pita is the tasty snack you dip in hummous...peeta is a word that you use when your drawl is longer than your brain stem


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 22, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> Grammar/spelling police: PETA is the organization that everyone loves to hate, pita is the tasty snack you dip in hummous...peeta is a word that you use when your drawl is longer than your brain stem


Actually it occurs through lack of sleep for monthsand a douple click on the t. Nice try though.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 22, 2009)

*PETA*: *P*eople for the *E*ating of *T*asty *A*nimals


----------



## mitchrobot (Jun 25, 2009)

> Do you not feel any guilt? Plus you POST this on the forum, the eaten up, *defenseless* mouse. I would be ashamed if i were you. Inhumane. I'm lost for words.


why would you feed your pets anything that *wasnt* defenseless? :? 

i dont see whats wrong with it besides maybe not having maybe a warning of maximum pinky ownage. 
i think the pics are pretty neat


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 25, 2009)

I knew this was coming just from the number of replies.........  *goes and hugs her rattie boys*

And yeah, I do have problems with roaches being fed to things, since I've only ever had exotic roaches as pets, I know I couldn't do it if they were live.  

Are centipedes different than tarantulas in that they won't readily accept prekilled..?  Just asking, since I only come to this section for my millipedes, and all my T's are on frozen/thawed, or else I wouldn't own them.  

If it was prekilled and the gore happened, I wouldn't care as much.  That's the difference in this situation for many of us.  Although I realize it's a different culture there....


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 25, 2009)

pouchedrat said:


> I knew this was coming just from the number of replies.........  *goes and hugs her rattie boys*
> 
> And yeah, I do have problems with roaches being fed to things, since I've only ever had exotic roaches as pets, I know I couldn't do it if they were live.
> 
> ...


What would you suggest feeding something that's almost entirely carnivorous-tofu dogs?  And...what difference does it make exactly whether alive/dead?  Frozen just means that you weren't directly responsible for killing it.  I understand that certain prey can damage the predator(teeth, during a molt), but roach damage to a predator is highly unlikely .  I personally have never had a 'pede take pre-killed food- either way the operative work here is "killed".


----------



## What (Jun 26, 2009)

pouchedrat said:


> Are centipedes different than tarantulas in that they won't readily accept prekilled..?  Just asking, since I only come to this section for my millipedes, and all my T's are on frozen/thawed, or else I wouldn't own them.


What prekilled foods are you feeding your Ts? Hopefully not rodents as a staple...


----------



## Pulk (Jun 26, 2009)

Harlock said:


> For the most part, I'm ok with the pictures, I mean he bought feeder mice to feed to his pets.   There is one thing though, why put the dead carcass back with the others?


I'm curious about this too... Jonathan.Hui?


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 26, 2009)

Pulk said:


> I'm curious about this too... Jonathan.Hui?



Just to make a compare for taking photo, a compare of death and living mice...


----------



## Pulk (Jun 26, 2009)

Jonathan.Hui said:


> Just to make a compare for taking photo, a compare of death and living mice...


Wouldn't a photo of the dead one separate from the live have sufficed?


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Jun 26, 2009)

Pulk said:


> Wouldn't a photo of the dead one separate from the live have sufficed?



... its just easier to make a compare of a eaten mice and a living normal mice...


----------



## calum (Jun 26, 2009)

why would anyone post these pics if it is obvious that everyone will be freaked by them...


----------



## calum (Jun 26, 2009)

It may be a good idea to remove the most gruesome picture..


----------



## Draiman (Jun 26, 2009)

calum said:


> It may be a good idea to remove the most gruesome picture..


I agree, but have a look at the number of people in support of him...


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 26, 2009)

What said:


> What prekilled foods are you feeding your Ts? Hopefully not rodents as a staple...


mealworms, crickets, fruit flies, etc.  all 15 tarantulas eat and readily accept F/T invertebrates.  Yes, there are insects in my freezer.  The only rodents in my house are strictly pet rats and see their vet regularly. 


Also I am curious as to the comparison being made here:

frozen/thawed = tofu dogs
live = carnivorous diet

Is that like eating frozen peas, or eating peas fresh from a pea pod somehow makes it an entirely different substance?  It's the same product, just one was sitting in a freezer and probably turns to mush faster. 

I'm a HUGE advocate for animals eating what they would eat naturally in the wild, namely for those who keep unusual exotics as pets.  I also like to minimize pain, since it's not like the food item can escape readily or has any real chance, except in those instances where the rodent or cricket kills the pet (had a rat once turned in to a rescue who did that to someone's snake.  She wound up being the sweetest thing to people, but she would chase down our cat and take chunks of fur out of the cat if she got too close to the cage).  Plus I worry about parasites, and I KNOW pet store rodents carry all kinds of things, since I've seen plenty of vets for ivermectin, etc, for worms and mites (as well as baytril and doxy for respiratory illnesses and all kinds of other fun things).   However, I guess centipedes and inverts are far enough removed from mammals that they cannot catch worms and mites or other parasites from them?  I wouldn't know, but I guess not.   

As far as the cockroach comment?  I was just stating I, unlike others in your comparison to "cute and fuzzy vs. bugs", do feel badly for roaches and have yet to bring myself to starting a colony, just to pick out and freeze off ones I need.  I've only ever kept exotic roaches as pets in the past (discoid, hissers, death's heads, lobster, giant cave, etc) and currently am still holding my hopes out for a pair of giant australian burrowing roaches.  SO I guess the best way to explain that is that I can only view them as unusual pets, and for me it's the same as throwing kittens to a reticulated python for others.  I DO eventually want to get a roach colony going, but it's going to be really hard to remove myself from them, and I'll have to practice the dry-ice method and see if it works with roaches or not.  


OH and the gore thing?  GORE itself does NOT bother me.  I'm the type of chick who looks at guro and eats chilli while watching brain surgery.  I enjoyed the Guinea Pig films, and own Cannibal Holocaust (yes I know there are real animal deaths in the film).  The ISSUE I was bringing up, was live vs. prekilled.  I was unaware if centipedes accepted prekilled or not, and someone else has mentioned they do not.  Thank you for answering my question.  That was my only issue, as it seemed pointless to me to offer live if another option was available for them.  I'm not a centipede owner, I come to this forum for millipedes as I mentioned in my last post.   I would not be bothered at ALL if it was a prekilled mouse being eaten, as opposed to a live.  THAT was the issue.  

Thank you, sorry for crapping in your thread.  Like I said in my last post as well, I ALSO understand it's a different culture over there, whereas it's frowned upon in the USA, and it's illegal in the UK.


----------



## What (Jun 26, 2009)

pouchedrat said:


> mealworms, crickets, fruit flies, etc.  all 15 tarantulas eat and readily accept F/T invertebrates.


Wow...just wow...


> Also I am curious as to the comparison being made here:
> 
> frozen/thawed = tofu dogs
> live = carnivorous diet
> ...


It is well known in the herp hobby that nutrients degrade fairly quickly in frozen feeders, and fresh peas are better for you than frozen ones. Vegetables that are blanched suffer from even higher nutrient loss in the form of water soluble nutrients lost to the water they are cooked in before freezing.  


> I also like to minimize pain, since it's not like the food item can escape readily or has any real chance


I have yet to see any convincing evidence that invertebrates can feel pain in any form...do you know something the rest of us dont?


----------



## burmish101 (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard of studies of invertebrates and even plants being able to feel pain. The idea isnt exactly farfetched is it? All in all everything is an animal that eats something else. As long as your not feeding the pedes human babies or endangered whales I dont see a problem with it. Just because the bug cant show a facial expression like a person does that mean it cant feel pain? Just cuious where your comming from. Pain is there to tell you something is wrong and to stop it, so if you squish a crickets leg will it just sit there un noticed or will it go crazy trying to get away?


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 26, 2009)

lol!!! here we go again


----------



## Harlock (Jun 26, 2009)

I've had crickets pop off their own legs to escape from me when I pick them up before, and Tarantulas will fairly readily bite off their legs if it is injured.  So I don't think that is the best of analogies.  
Also, just because I feed off my roaches doesn't mean I don't also consider them a form of a pet.  I like playing with my dubias, but I don't give it a second thought when I throw one in with my tarantula.  

Plus I've got a few geckos that could probably live solely off premade diets, but that doesn't seem anywhere near as natural and healthy as letting them chase after some roaches as well as having diet provided.

Oh, ever watch your roaches or crickets cannibalize another member of the colony?  They don't go for the head first.  I watched a bunch of b. lats chew through another one while it squirmed and wiggled.  They ignored its head and legs, just eating the body; I eventually shooed them away from the wounded one, crushed its head and fed it to a T.  After watching that, they got a bit less sympathy from me during feeding time.


----------



## Exo (Jun 26, 2009)

He only posted those pics to get a reaction,and guess what, it worked.  

Next time someone does this(and there will be a next time)try ignoring them.
You will deny them the attention they crave and they will stop posting pics like this.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 26, 2009)

Rabbits and rodents chew their own legs off to escape traps or to get unstuck, and I've heard of foxes doing the same, so I don't think that's really a good argument either.  

Look, some of us do things differently than others.  Isn't it better to spread the love of arachnids and other invert pets rather than finding the best way to make the general public dislike invert keepers and get that label of a crazy, weird recluse who plays with pests?   Constant arguments with "UR WRONG LULZ I IZ BETTAR CUZ I DON'T MIND KILLING THINGS" doesn't help.   The ONLY reason I am able to keep my tarantulas is because I told my fiance I didn't have to feed them live, so he didn't have to see it.  If I had a T that wouldn't accept it, I WOULD sell the T or give it to another person, not let it just shrivel up and die.  He really dislikes inverts a lot, but as long as they're in their own enclosures and he doesn't have to deal with them, then it's ok. 


Also, I always thought freezing using dry ice minimized loss of nutrients?


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 26, 2009)

Exo said:


> He only posted those pics to get a reaction,and guess what, it worked.
> 
> Next time someone does this(and there will be a next time)try ignoring them.
> You will deny them the attention they crave and they will stop posting pics like this.




Normally I do, this is the first instance where I have ever replied to one of these threads, sorry.  I'll leave this all well alone now.


----------



## Pulk (Jun 26, 2009)

Jonathan.Hui said:


> ... its just easier to make a compare of a eaten mice and a living normal mice...


Well, for future reference then: it's not easier to move a mutilated mouse into a container of mice than another surface, and juxtaposing them physically or digitally doesn't help anyone to "compare" them. The mutilated mouse alone shows clearly enough which parts are missing and which parts are newly visible. :wall:


----------



## pavel (Jun 28, 2009)

pouchedrat said:


> mealworms, crickets, fruit flies, etc.  all 15 tarantulas eat and readily accept F/T invertebrates. .





What said:


> Wow...just wow...


I'll 2nd that "Wow".  How did you get Ts to accept F/T inverts?  I've never had one that would.


----------



## ex0tics (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't see this as bad nobody complains if it's a snake. Mice would be quite a "on the menu" thing for a `pede in the wild if it got the chance I imagine.

Nice photographs.
I found them really interesting of just how much those size `pedes would eat so in future reference when my pling get to that size I'll know what size mice they can eat roughly as a treat.


----------



## fantasticp (Jul 4, 2009)

The second to last pic is probably in bad taste, but this _is_ the internet:/


----------



## Draiman (Jul 5, 2009)

ex0tics said:


> Nice photographs.
> I found them really interesting of just how much those size `pedes would eat so in future reference *when my pling get to that size I'll know what size mice they can eat roughly as a treat*.


It is illegal to use live vertebrates as feeders in the UK.


----------



## ex0tics (Jul 5, 2009)

Draiman said:


> It is illegal to use live vertebrates as feeders in the UK.


Really? Oh.
I know of people using for snake though? Many people actually so whats the deal with that :?


----------



## Draiman (Jul 5, 2009)

ex0tics said:


> Really? Oh.
> I know of people using for snake though? Many people actually so whats the deal with that :?


Apparently feeding live vertebrates to a pet reptile which refuses to eat prekilled food is _legal_, but I know for a fact that feeding live vertebrates to pet _in_vertebrates is _illegal_.


----------



## ex0tics (Jul 5, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Apparently feeding live vertebrates to a pet reptile which refuses to eat prekilled food is _legal_, but I know for a fact that feeding live vertebrates to pet _in_vertebrates is _illegal_.


Cheers :clap:


----------



## micheldied (Jul 16, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> I cant figure out why so many people are giving this guy so much trash.He's
> from Hong Kong.It a different culture.Thay have different ways than us and have
> different ways of doing things.Thay eat live insects,fish and other small
> animals.Thay eat,drink and do things we would never dream of.It's part of
> ...


i couldnt agree more...
i personally liked the pics.
but not as a sadist...
whats wrong with feeding mice?:? 
im sure pedes get them in the wild too.
you guys had warnings in the previous pics but decided to carry on.:wall:


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity between all the flaming and backing of the OP and the pictures...

Several times the arguement "mice are not." or "the mice are" part of a pedes wild diet... 

can anyone link me a nutritional study of Pedes in the wild to determine just what the hell they do eat? and in what abudance? I don't think that survay has *ever* been done.. unfortunetly...Least not to my knowledge (link me if you find it!)

 However. it is documented that as said before *they do hang in caves to catch bats*

 this is a predator after all. and predators can not be picky about their next meal. never know how long the space between them will be...

 Now in regard for the picture. it is fascinating scientificly, to see clearly what part of the animal a centipede is eating as this could clearly hint to their nutritional needs.

 Weather or not the OP posted the pictures for kicks of seeing a small animal killed. or for the morbid beauty or scientific ature is completly regardless as its posted for *your review* and opinion. if you take it as cruel. so be it. but do not be closed to the ideal that *it is possible to learn* from almost everything. including these pictures.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi,



Malhavoc's said:


> However. it is documented that as said before *they do hang in caves to catch bats*


AFAIK this is only "documented" for one centipede-species living in a cave, as I remember it was a special population of _Scolopendra gigantea_.

Nevertheless S. gigantea ist also found on Isla Margarita where they occur in city Porlamar (just to mention one additional occurence), obviously not in caves.

As a general request for discussion: Be careful with studies of some certain populations and don't generalize it with the rest of Scolopendra-species.

I personally don't know any details about their natural diet, but I wouldn't be surprised if they ate vertebrates from time to time (though I suppose it's usually vice versa).

Regards,
Turgut


----------

